
Samsung warns customers not to discuss personal info in front of TVs (2015) - timedoctor
http://theweek.com/speedreads/538379/samsung-warns-customers-not-discuss-personal-information-front-smart-tvs
======
yrro
Behind Winston's back the voice from the telescreen was still babbling away
about pig-iron and the overfulfilment of the Ninth Three-Year Plan. The
telescreen received and transmitted simultaneously. Any sound that Winston
made, above the level of a very low whisper, would be picked up by it,
moreover, so long as he remained within the field of vision which the metal
plaque commanded, he could be seen as well as heard. There was of course no
way of knowing whether you were being watched at any given moment. How often,
or on what system, the Thought Police plugged in on any individual wire was
guesswork. It was even conceivable that they watched everybody all the time.
But at any rate they could plug in your wire whenever they wanted to. You had
to live -- did live, from habit that became instinct -- in the assumption that
every sound you made was overheard, and, except in darkness, every movement
scrutinized.

~~~
contingencies
Of course, neither darkness nor limited thought police manpower can save you
in today's reality...

------
cpncrunch
Article is from 2015, and Siri does the same thing:

[http://www.infowars.com/apple-admits-siri-voice-data-is-
bein...](http://www.infowars.com/apple-admits-siri-voice-data-is-being-sent-
to-third-parties/)

